# Looking for old GTZM equipment



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,

Just been listening around 500, always seem to finish off down there whenever I do some general listening - something to do with re-living my misspent youth with Marconi I suspect… 

Now that 500 is available for amateur use (with the appropriate NOV) I’d very much like to have a go but I suspect my home construction days are over. 

I’d always thought that a couple of Marconi items in my shack would be rather nice and suddenly this morning thought an old Reliance or similar would get me ‘back’ on 500…

Now a silly question – and I’m sure it’s been asked countless times – anyone out there with an old Reliance – or something similar? I thought I’d located some equipment down south a couple of years ago but I believe it finished off in a private ‘museum’ somewhere. Now I don’t want to see equipment hiding in dark rooms collecting dust – I want to see it being used – maybe even run with the covers off and see those old 807’s glowing away!

Seriously if there’s anyone out there with anything they’d be willing to part with I really would be grateful. Do you ‘really’ need that old Globespan or Apollo in the spare bedroom? Seriously I find it hard to believe that all that equipment has been scrapped but I suppose most of it has.

73’s de 
John gw3vvc
(Ex GTZM/GKL/GLV)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

*"Looking for old GTZM equipment"*
Aren't we all. (LOL)
Join the queue. (Sad)


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

*re:- Looking for old GTZM equipment*

Oh, shades of hen's teeth then...

Ah well.

I have an old 365 so maybe I'll go and sit in a dark corner and talk to myself!  

Meanwhile I'll keep looking tho' probably the chances of picking up an old 'Span in the local boot sale is pretty remote...

John 'vvc


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

You might pick up a T1154, John. 
The one with the 'Span knobs.
Or you could go diving in Liverpool and Birkenhead docks according to Freddy the Frog. (EEK)
Sometimes an emergency console with Alert, Salvor etc., comes up on eBay so you could be lucky.
Kris


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

JOHNVVC
I understand the ship Duke of Lancaster in Mostyn docks, North Wales
next to the small market still has everything intact on board. Ex GTZM station etc, the owner I believe will not let anything on the ship go---so I am told--may be worth a trip over there to ask, with a good story etc!
I believe the owner is a guy who owns a furniture store in back of the market, no more details sorry. good luck cheers ftf


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi ftf,

Thanks for that.

Been to Mostyn Market a few times with the Good Lady and often wondered about the old Duke. I live on Anglesey and seem to remember seeing her in Holyhead a long time ago. I did see a picture of her radio room somewhere a while back as well - one thing stuck in my mind - the key appeared to be just sitting on the bench connected via along lead - on all the ships I was on it was bolted to the bench - strange...

It's a pity to see her rusting away - maybe if took a couple of tins of read lead up there I could do a deal with the owner...(Jester) 

Thanks again for your input,

john'vvc


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

JOHNVVC
OK no problem, if you do go over there and do get on board, maybe take a photo of radio room and bridge and put it on SN for all the guys to see!
good luck, cheers ftf


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

ftf - may do that - and of course for read lead in my last post - read - red lead - must get a new keyboard - this one's spelling is atrcoious !!!

johnvvc


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Maybe this set of photos will interest you guys re. the 'Duke'

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=26919

Jonty


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

JONTY
WOW!! great stuff!- nice piccy of Radio Room, cheers ftf

JOHNVVC
There you go a nice RELIANCE and an Atalanta as well and a Salvor for good measure, all you need is a 501 to 504 crystal, a NOV licence and to be able to get hold of the gear---best of luck----and a very long aerial---hope you got a big garden or a farm!! to fit it in. cheers ftf


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Jonty - I had seen those before tho' couldn't remember where... I presume someone got on board when the watchman wasn't looking...

ftf - yes it's all there, nice piccy as you say, I suspect the NOV would be the easiest thing to get hold of. The real estate would be a problem, I suspect the answer would be a vertical and a BIG loading coil... 

I did listen on 500, well a couple of kc/s up over the weekend and heard someone running a test tape so there is activity...

Now I wonder if I could doctor my 775 to work down there...probably not...(Jester) 

Trust you people had a nice weekend - been lovely up here - but of course the weather up here is always nice ...

john'vvc


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

JOHNVVC
NOV is not easy to get hold of---lots of form filling---extra info required etc
very worried about possible interference to neighbours etc field strength measurements and predictions---graphs, pain in butt really for a piece of paper to do what you have already done in years gone by.!!
yes more activity lately---need more people on 500 band really.
good luck on getting the gear john..73's de ftf


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

I would suggest looking for one of the old wooden cabinet quenched gap spark transmitters. From experience I can assure you that you will be ruling the air waves.
73's de chas


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Chas,

Now that's an idea...

I'm sure the local AR Club has one somewhere - might try and borrow it - I could really 'command the frequency' with that - and a good few on either side !!!

john 'vvc


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

johnvvc said:


> Hi Chas,
> 
> Now that's an idea...
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention the Ozone in the air plus the sound of the spark. In a distress situation near San Francisco, the bedlam that errupted when all the types who didnt have their auto alarms on started, "QRT Distress" - where distress?" "QRT" etc I put on the spark, placed a book on the key, went got a coffee, when I came back all the foolishness had stopped. I kept using the spark for the rest of the episode. Always had a soft spot for it.
de chas (Pint)


----------

